# New Mirage



## pcichosz

I was tempted to get this watch for quite some time and finally made up my mind a week ago. I ordered one from Roy and it arrived yesterday. My first impressions are very positive, a very nice looking watch. The build and finish quality leaves nothing to be desired. I am quite pedantic about watch quality (I believe most of us WIS people are) and I used to find annoying cosmetic flaws in watches from a much higher price range. In this one I can't find anything I could seriously complain about. It's not that nothing could be improved about the watch (e.g., I would appreciate more a smooth and positive bezel operation[*] or AR coating on the crystal), but without any improvements it's a very good watch and well worth the price. I need to take some better pics to do it justice, but meanwhile I'd like to share the snapshots below.














































Best wishes,

Pawel

[*] Are there any Swiss or German made watches with bezel operation equal to or better than cheap Seiko divers?


----------



## PhilM

Great choice, lots of fans of those here









BTW nice pics of the Speedmaster and Mirage


----------



## Bladerunner

Lovely looking watch & like that lume shot.


----------



## quoll

Nice Pawel. Looks good on the Rally strap too.


----------



## Justin

If you're really pedantic about watch quality then the luminous dot in the triangle not being central will really start to get to you every time you look at the watch. And when you wake up in the middle of the night and think that the numbers must have fallen off the dial because you can see the hands glowing fine and that's all, that just might bug you a little. Anyway, enjoy a lovely watch.


----------



## pcichosz

Justin said:


> If you're really pedantic about watch quality then the luminous dot in the triangle not being central will really start to get to you every time you look at the watch. And when you wake up in the middle of the night and think that the numbers must have fallen off the dial because you can see the hands glowing fine and that's all, that just might bug you a little. Anyway, enjoy a lovely watch.


These are good points Justin, but I hope these imperfections won't be really eating at me too much







. The dot is actually only very slightly off, much less that it appears on these pictures (a small dust particle near the dot makes it look closer to the left that it really is. As for the difference in the glow time between the hands and the digits or indices, it is not quite uncommon with other watches and I don't find it a problem as long as the hands glow longer than the digits or indices and not the other way round







. I am not saying it is the best watch I've seen, but I've had two or three watches twice or thrice more expensive that had much more annoying flaws (what really annoys me most are imperfections of hands and dials, and the Mirage is really fine with this respect).

Pawel


----------



## James

Nice piece. I was tossed up over this one and the Revue Thommen, went with non bezel style RT otherwise would have gone with the Mirage


----------



## MarkF

Nice watch, great pics Pawel and I love the strap.


----------



## Roy

James said:


> I was tossed up over this one and the Revue Thommen,


Really ? Good job they are resistant to moisture.









Glad you like it Pawel.


----------



## jasonm

Superb shots..Love the lume one


----------



## thorpey69

Good combination with the strap,like the look of that


----------



## pcichosz

Roy said:


> Glad you like it Pawel.


I do Roy, but frankly speaking Justin's post did inspire me to look at it more carefully and in better light . I noticed some issues that I may need to contact you on (on Monday). Nothing really serious, but I wouldn't like my joy of this watch to be spoiled by even minor imperfections, if they can be easily sorted out (and I believe this is the case here).

By the way, about a year ago I learned (the hard way







) to strictly preserve the following rules when buying new watches:

1. Buy only from a reputable and knowledgeable seller.

2. Before starting to wear a new watch, take a few days just to look at it many times (in various lighting conditions), take some pics, and make sure everything is fine.

It needs some self-discipline, but gives peace of mind







.

Best wishes,

Pawel


----------



## Roy

Ok, Pawel,


----------



## pcichosz

Roy said:


> Ok, Pawel,


Let me say it again: I love the watch, this is nothing serious







.

Pawel


----------



## James

M8 not even Rolex is perfect anymore (movements), Doxa have a few things to point out etc, I can pick apart even the best pieces in some way or another. Enjoy the piece they are very nice wear it proud


----------



## jasonm

I agree with James, wear it and enjoy it, those photos are superb.....


----------



## Roger

Hope he never notices the "jumpy" chrono second-hand of the Speedie then! mine drove me to distraction.

I did a post on it a while back...even took some digital video to watch frame-by-frame!!

Roger


----------



## jasonm

> even took some digital video to watch frame-by-frame!!


Now that is proper WIS dedication.....









Respek...


----------



## Agent orange

Welcome to the fold Pawel. The Mirage is a fantastic watch for the money IMHO and as James said no watch, no matter how much you pay for it, is perfect. You'll always find some detail that annoys you. Trust me, I started my search for the perfect watch 2 years ago, 47 watches later I still haven't found it. Life would be boring if there was such a thing as *the watch*, after all who wants only one watch







 . So enjoy it for what it is, an impressive, well engineered and accurate watch at an extremely competitive price. JMHO as ever.

Here's mine without the numerals mark III type II.



















Good pics BTW and that strap looks the business, I might have to get one of those now as well.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## pcichosz

Thank you all for your comments. I am enjoying my Mirage, I can assure you







. I will be sending it to Roy for a very minor correction, though. This is something that cannot be seen in the pictures and is actually hardly visible even in the flesh, but it can be very easily sorted out (otherwise I would just ignore this imperfection). Will be counting days till I get it back. I still think this is a good quality watch and great value for money, and I can repeat I've seen more severe problems in considerably more expensive watches.

Best wishes,

Pawel

P.S. The chrono second hand in my Speedy runs smooth (accordingly to the movement's heartbeat), but I have a 7750-based watch (one of my favorites) that has a terribly jittering chrono second hand







. I know the feeling.


----------



## PhilM

The more I see of this thread







make it even harder for me justify why I shouldn't have one of these watches









Please no more pictures


----------



## quoll

PhilM said:


> Please no more pictures


i'm sorry, I didn't quite catch that....


----------



## Bladerunner

Excellent pics Quoll.


----------



## Agent orange

PhilM said:


> Please no more pictures


Did somebody say something?




























Sorry Phil, I couldn't resist. Anyway you know you're going to get one sooner or later 







.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Bladerunner

Agent orange said:


> Sorry Phil, I couldn't resist. Anyway you know you're going to get one sooner or later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I might be at this rate as well.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Bladerunner said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Phil, I couldn't resist. Anyway you know you're going to get one sooner or later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I might be at this rate as well.
Click to expand...

Snap!!


----------



## nickk

Join us, guys...join uuuussssss.....


----------



## PhilM

All I can say is I'm totally shocked , I asked for no more pictures of these lovely watches and you've gone and done this







I thought I could at least look for some support from our forum members









Oh go on then, keep them coming


----------



## pcichosz

I just received my Mirage back from Roy (thank you!) and can enjoy it again. A good opportunity to show some more pics, isn't it?













































Pawel


----------



## PhilM

This is not helping me at all


----------



## Bladerunner

PhilM said:


> This is not helping me at all


Go on Phil, you know you want one.


----------



## PhilM

Bladerunner said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not helping me at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go on Phil, you know you want one.
Click to expand...

You can stop it as well Alan









I know, I know i'm going to have to give in sometime


----------



## Bladerunner

PhilM said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not helping me at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go on Phil, you know you want one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can stop it as well Alan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know i'm going to have to give in sometime
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, but you know I am right...for once.


----------



## Silver Hawk

I used to have one









Anyone else notice that Pawel's example no longer has "Automatic" written on the dial? In the various Mirage versions, it used to be in script font above the sub-second, then it moved to block font below the day/date...and now missing altogether.









Or is this a manual version?









Paul


----------



## PhilM

It's just another version Paul, which makes it even harder for me to choose which one I want


----------



## pcichosz

Silver Hawk said:


> Anyone else notice that Pawel's example no longer has "Automatic" written on the dial? In the various Mirage versions, it used to be in script font above the sub-second, then it moved to block font below the day/date...and now missing altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this a manual version?


I noticed the missing 'Automatic' on the second or third day from its (first) arrival







. And it was a nice surprise, I'm not keen on this kind of superfluous writing on watch dials.

Pawel


----------



## Silver Hawk

pcichosz said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that Pawel's example no longer has "Automatic" written on the dial? In the various Mirage versions, it used to be in script font above the sub-second, then it moved to block font below the day/date...and now missing altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this a manual version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the missing 'Automatic' on the second or third day from its (first) arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And it was a nice surprise, I'm not keen on this kind of superfluous writing on watch dials.
> 
> Pawel
Click to expand...

Maybe you could ask Roy to black-out the Arabic numerals, the word "Precision" and O&W logo?









Here is mine...wish I still had it...are you listening Roger?


----------



## pcichosz

Silver Hawk said:


> Maybe you could ask Roy to black-out the Arabic numerals, the word "Precision" and O&W logo?


I don't think the numerals and the logo are superluous, but will seriously consider the "Precision"







.

Pawel


----------



## JP (Europe)

Silver Hawk said:


> Maybe you could ask Roy to black-out the Arabic numerals, the word "Precision" and O&W logo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine...wish I still had it...are you listening Roger?


I have exactly like that on my wrist just now. Running less than +/- 1 sec/day accurate so quite well from non-COSC unmodified basic ETA7750 

JP


----------



## Ventura

Is the Mirage larger than the Speedy Pro?


----------



## PhilM

Ventura said:


> Is the Mirage larger than the Speedy Pro?


Yep haven't got exact sizes but the Mirage and the Bezel does make a diffrence









BTW If you need exact sizes I can meassure the Mirage and I'm sure a someone will be able to measure the Speedy Pro


----------



## Ironpants

Speedy 43mm including crown, and 45mm lug tip to lug tip.

Toby


----------



## Ventura

Cheers Irondrawers. So what is the mirage dimensions with crown?


----------



## Ironpants

Ventura said:


> Cheers Irondrawers. So what is the mirage dimensions with crown?


Someone else is will have to help you there 

Toby

PS Don't forget that the Speedy will sit low on the wrist so looks smaller than its dimensions might suggest.


----------



## JP (Europe)

Ventura said:


> Cheers Irondrawers. So what is the mirage dimensions with crown?


Mirage III diameter is about 44 mm from the bezel edge (6 oÂ´clock) to the crown.

Bezel alone is 40,5 mm and the case 40 mm. The bezel makes the watch look bigger.

JP


----------



## Ventura

Thanks JP.


----------

